# Facebook



## Mrs. PBJ (Sep 25, 2009)

Who is on facebook

My email is 

[email protected]

Add me as a friend if you would like:biggrin2:


----------



## Fancy77 (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey I like your thinking

Here's mine [email protected]


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm on, too...my email is [email protected]


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 25, 2009)

I have facebook but my profile is hidden away. So I'll just add you


----------



## Becca (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah my profile is on private too... after what happened with Tracy and Peg. I don't want people I don't know.. knowing everything about me


----------



## LovableLops (Sep 25, 2009)

no face book for me


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Sep 25, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> Yeah my profile is on private too... after what happened with Tracy and Peg. I don't want people I don't know.. knowing everything about me



yeah I dont put anything on the internet I dont want people to know. 

everything on my facebook is on ro but my profile is set to private. I use to add people or not.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 25, 2009)

I am [email protected]. Hard to figure out, lol. I know I have many of you as my friends already!


----------



## Becca (Sep 25, 2009)

Mrs PBJ I thought your name was Kat? lol


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Sep 25, 2009)

The only difference then ro and facebook is it has my madiem name and real first name


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Sep 25, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> Mrs PBJ I thought your name was Kat? lol


Thats my nick name thats why I send a messege with all my friend request but we can keep that a secrete between facebook friends


----------



## BethM (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm not sure which email I have linked to my facebook page. But I am in the Rabbits Online Facebook group, you can find me there.


----------



## Becca (Sep 25, 2009)

Aaah okay


----------



## hartleybun (Sep 25, 2009)

im in the rabbits on line facebook group too


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 25, 2009)

Added you Mrs. PBJ  Took me a while because Facebook seems to be very broken right now and keeps showing me 'fake' requests like event invitations etc, but when I go into it there's nothing there, so I didn't see it at first!

I'm http://www.facebook.com/jenkirtley if anyone wants to add me


----------



## binkies (Sep 25, 2009)

mine is [email protected]

Please add me! I don't have any friends on there. Really! ZERO


----------



## katt (Sep 25, 2009)

[email protected]

add me! i love making new friends on facebook!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 25, 2009)

*binkies wrote: *


> mine is [email protected]
> 
> Please add me! I don't have any friends on there. Really! ZERO


I'll be your friend


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Sep 26, 2009)

What happened to Peg and Tracy?


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 26, 2009)

*bunnybunbunb wrote: *


> What happened to Peg and Tracy?


Peg went through her Contacts and deleted people she couldn't remember who they were. You can read her but make sure you tell her where you know her from.

Tracy deleted everyone from RO. I thought she deleted the account but I found her and has no RO contacts on it.


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Sep 26, 2009)

"Yeah my profile is on private too... after what happened with Tracy and Peg."

That is what I was refering to. What happened to them?

I have been online since I was around 10. In recent years I have been very open with my name and where I live and such, even meeting friends from online. I know things happen but personally, I think the internet is only as dangerous as you let it be - minus identity theft and such.


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 26, 2009)

[email protected]

Most of you are already added to my facebook :biggrin2:.


----------



## hartleybun (Sep 26, 2009)

cant work out how to create a link but im in the ~RO Facebook group - my avatar is pic of my 2 choc labradors. feel free to add me as a friend


----------



## peppa and georgie (Sep 26, 2009)

Glad you asked bunnybunbunb as i was thinking oh god what has happened to people.
my name on there is Karen Lemon Was Rogers and love having bunny friends too. I do get confused as to who is who as we have bunny names on the forums etc so need reminding of whose bunny mums are whose lol xxx


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 26, 2009)

If anyone goes to 'Settings' and selects 'Account' and then 'Name', then under 'username', you can choose a username for yourself. For example, mine is my full name, so you can get to my profile by going to www.facebook.com/jenkirtley easily. You can only change it once after you have selected it though!


----------



## katt (Sep 26, 2009)

jen, i sent you a request, but i didn't leave a message of who i was!!!

so if you get an odd request from a katie, it's me lol


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 26, 2009)

*katt wrote: *


> jen, i sent you a request, but i didn't leave a message of who i was!!!
> 
> so if you get an odd request from a katie, it's me lol


I accepted! Somehow I knew it was you already, lol!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Sep 26, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> If anyone goes to 'Settings' and selects 'Account' and then 'Name', then under 'username', you can choose a username for yourself. For example, mine is my full name, so you can get to my profile by going to http://www.facebook.com/jenkirtley easily. You can only change it once after you have selected it though!


Thanks I have been trying to figure out how to change it from my real name to my nick name and married name. Thank for that now it says kat St julian


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 26, 2009)

*Mrs. PBJ wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> > If anyone goes to 'Settings' and selects 'Account' and then 'Name', then under 'username', you can choose a username for yourself. For example, mine is my full name, so you can get to my profile by going to http://www.facebook.com/jenkirtley easily. You can only change it once after you have selected it though!
> ...


No worries. You don't have to change your whole name though- like my username used to be 'Jeffiner84' whilst my name on Facebook was my maiden name. It can just be something to help people easily locate your profile, rather than a really long url address.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 26, 2009)

I've made some new friends today!!!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Sep 26, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *Mrs. PBJ wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> ...


I have been wanting to. I just could not figure out how my end thing like your is pbsj1988


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 28, 2009)

*binkies wrote: *


> mine is [email protected]
> 
> Please add me! I don't have any friends on there. Really! ZERO



I just added you, girl!

Check your profiles, I've added a couple tonight! Yay.


----------



## Fancy77 (Sep 28, 2009)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> I've made some new friends today!!!


LMAO ME 2 ha ha ha inkbouce:


----------



## Amy27 (Sep 28, 2009)

I am on facebook. I am under [email protected]


----------

